# Transmission Problems....



## Emae (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a 2012 Cruze the car had approximately 8,500 miles on it when it started acting up. I took it in to be looked at on a Tuesday. I knew right away there was going to be a problem. The man on the phone asked me if I could guarantee my car would act up while it was there? How can anyone guarantee that? My car wasn't shifting on the highway. The RPMs were all over the place. As I pulled into the service center parking lot going 11 miles an hour the RPM was up at five and stuck. When I would put the car in reverse it would hop. But it was sporadic and I guessed from our phone conversation this would be a problem. 
I brought the car in they drove it and of course nothing was wrong with the car. They did however try to explain to me the difference in the shifting. the problem was the car wasn't shifting NOT that it shifted more often. The man I was dealing with told me to take the car home call him on Friday and he would schedule a time to look at the car but if it were to start acting up again to call him before them. Thirty minutes later on I471 my car once again decided it wasn't going to shift! Now I am not a car technician in any sorts but I do not it is NOT safe to drive a car that will not shift out of gear.
as soon as I got home I called the man I had been dealing with. I left a voicemail explaining how far I had gotten before the car started acting up. He never called back. I called again Wednesday morning. He once again told me that I could bring it out on Thursday but if the car didn't do it when it was being drove there was nothing they could do. At this point I thought what was the point? I'd have to miss work for them to tell me to just drive it home. (Mind you the service center in 40 minutes from my house) 
Friday morning I was leaving work and it felt as if someone had rear ended my car to get it moving. At every stop light the car didn't want to move. Every time i pushed the gas it would jerk hard. At that point I was just trying to make it to pick up my daughter and get home. I pulled out onto state road 125 and my car wouldn't move it jerked and jerked and it made a loud boom sound It was on but it wasn't moving. Thankfully a man got out and helped me push it off the main intersection. I called the dealership and they gave me the number to the tow truck company. 
I waited over an hour drove back to the lot with the tow company. At this point I was furious. I walked in and the man I had been dealing with said "Mrs. ward is your car doing it again?" I said no its outside on a tow truck. Not exactly what I wanted to say but I tried to remain calm. They did get me a car from enterprise which wàs there when I arrived. 
They had my car for five days but both times I called I didn't get a reason as to what was wrong with my car. I was called on Thursday at 6pm to come get my car. There was no paper work on my car and still 11 days later I have no paper work. 
So here I am yesterday driving my car and once again it starts not wanting to shift. It's hoping in reverse. It doesn't want to go. I shouldn't have to drive a car that is unsafe. I have a job which requires driving to clients homes and taking them places at times. At this point I do not know who to contact about this but I refuse to take this lying down. I bought a brand new car so it would be reliable and safe but yet I have the exact opposite. If anyone knows who I should contact please let me know.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Call GM corporate and get a ticket open with them. Having the car in the shop for a week with no paperwork is ludicrous.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I would get in contact with Stacy from this forum, she works with GM with these issues, i'd get a corporate # from GM. I would go to another dealershiper (take a day off). And go to BBB. Open cases everywhere, and get this dealer to shut down. They are assholes... I come in with mine and it can be something really stupid and they go and help me till it's done.

So get to it! I also feel you are going to get a new Transmission. Or a new freaking Cruze.


----------



## vitgia78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe your car valve body goes wrong. In our country, there are so many Cruze AT and Lacetti Premiere CDX AT facing this problems after 10,000 miles. We suspect stock AT fluid is main reason because it is not appropriate with jam traffic for a long time.


----------



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

Call Cheverolet Customer Service and find another dealer. That type of service is completely unacceptable.


----------



## vitgia78 (Mar 9, 2011)

You can see this problems here (should use Google Translate)


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Emae said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze the car had approximately 8,500 miles on it when it started acting up. I took it in to be looked at on a Tuesday. I knew right away there was going to be a problem. The man on the phone asked me if I could guarantee my car would act up while it was there? How can anyone guarantee that? My car wasn't shifting on the highway. The RPMs were all over the place. As I pulled into the service center parking lot going 11 miles an hour the RPM was up at five and stuck. When I would put the car in reverse it would hop. But it was sporadic and I guessed from our phone conversation this would be a problem.
> I brought the car in they drove it and of course nothing was wrong with the car. They did however try to explain to me the difference in the shifting. the problem was the car wasn't shifting NOT that it shifted more often. The man I was dealing with told me to take the car home call him on Friday and he would schedule a time to look at the car but if it were to start acting up again to call him before them. Thirty minutes later on I471 my car once again decided it wasn't going to shift! Now I am not a car technician in any sorts but I do not it is NOT safe to drive a car that will not shift out of gear.
> as soon as I got home I called the man I had been dealing with. I left a voicemail explaining how far I had gotten before the car started acting up. He never called back. I called again Wednesday morning. He once again told me that I could bring it out on Thursday but if the car didn't do it when it was being drove there was nothing they could do. At this point I thought what was the point? I'd have to miss work for them to tell me to just drive it home. (Mind you the service center in 40 minutes from my house)
> Friday morning I was leaving work and it felt as if someone had rear ended my car to get it moving. At every stop light the car didn't want to move. Every time i pushed the gas it would jerk hard. At that point I was just trying to make it to pick up my daughter and get home. I pulled out onto state road 125 and my car wouldn't move it jerked and jerked and it made a loud boom sound It was on but it wasn't moving. Thankfully a man got out and helped me push it off the main intersection. I called the dealership and they gave me the number to the tow truck company.
> ...





Emae,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would be happy to look into this and get a service request open for you with GM. In order for me to do this I will need to gather some additional information from you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as being able to assist you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

